# Cool little nano tank!



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey all, I found out about a neat little nano tank just today. It's called a TMC MicroHabitat 15, and I think it's a steal. For around 125 US dollars, it comes with everything you need in a saltwater aquarium, including 9000k LED lighting, a air powered protein skimmer, it's own little 10w heater, a more than sufficient filter, and a powerhead. Basically, everything except salt, RO/DI water, live Rock, live sand, and livestock. It's only 3.3 gallons. I think that with an inch of Argonite Sand and 4 pounds of Live Rock, it would look awesome. I added up, and with some corals(mushrooms and some Zooanthids is what I added) and some suffficient livestock(if I got it id get either a pair of Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp, 4-5 Sexy Anenome Shrimp, or a pair of Blood Red Fire Shrimp) along with the live rock and sand I just mentioned, it gets to around $300. Just though I'd share!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

diablo13 said:


> Hey all, I found out about a neat little nano tank just today. It's called a TMC MicroHabitat 15, and I think it's a steal. For around 125 US dollars, it comes with everything you need in a saltwater aquarium, including 9000k LED lighting, a air powered protein skimmer, it's own little 10w heater, a more than sufficient filter, and a powerhead. Basically, everything except salt, RO/DI water, live Rock, live sand, and livestock. It's only 3.3 gallons. I think that with an inch of Argonite Sand and 4 pounds of Live Rock, it would look awesome. I added up, and with some corals(mushrooms and some Zooanthids is what I added) and some suffficient livestock(if I got it id get either a pair of Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp, 4-5 Sexy Anenome Shrimp, or a pair of Blood Red Fire Shrimp) along with the live rock and sand I just mentioned, it gets to around $300. Just though I'd share!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do not know what is better about this post, the value that the Americans can get compared to the Brits and our extortionate rates on the whole or the idea of you typing this out on a mobile device.

PCP


----------

